# Hey! Look what I found - Asahiflex



## Bifurcator (Aug 31, 2008)

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## monkeykoder (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 31, 2008)

Ya think the 60 year old batteries will still work?  

They say "Long Life" right on them!


----------



## dinodan (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful!  I found some basic info here.


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah this is the Japan only version of the Asahiflex IIA (1955~1955) I think. Only 21,700 were produced. 

Didn't Asahiflex sell to someone and get renamed to Pentax?


----------



## monkeykoder (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm guessing "asahi" is the name of the person that founded the company???  I'm almost positive the word itself has no meaning...


----------



## usayit (Aug 31, 2008)

Asahi Optical Company....  they released a camera which was referred to as "Pentax" which eventually became the name of the companies camera division.

http://www.aohc.it/

WElcome to the club... Here's mine...  IIB (no slow sped dial)







During that time period, Japanese products were not taken seriously in the American market.... as such some of their items were marketed under Tower (Sears), Heiland, and Honeywell. 

The M37 lenses for the Asahiflex is very very difficult to find.  Jump on it if you find one at a reasonable price.

To me my Asahiflex is a featured item in my pentax collection.  
Congrats



btw... the Tower versions do not have the AOHC logo on the top.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 1, 2008)

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 1, 2008)

so it is asa=morning hi=sun and not some weird combination the beginning Japanese student is utterly baffled by.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 1, 2008)

Bifurcator, thank you for posting all this great info and array of pictures about Asahiflex. And BTW, congrats on finding a gem! Looks in mint condition save for the film pressure plate, unless it's reflecting something nearby. The batteries are dead for sure, despite the "Long Life" claim. I'm positive you can find replacements, they look a bit like the D type batteries.


----------



## Whiteram (Sep 1, 2008)

what do you figure that ol' girl is worth?

very interesting


----------



## usayit (Sep 1, 2008)

Mine was assessed for $500 USD but today's digital fanatic world I'm not so sure.

The batteries do look like D cells but I'd think finding a flash bulb for it would be more difficult.  Hey... its a show piece and the camera itself is completely mechanical.  

Just don't forget to manually stop down the lens.... can't tell you how many over exposed frames I ended up with because I forgot.  When I say the camera is "manual" it is REALLY manual.  

btw... I so badly want that Asahiflex SLR you pictured.  Its one of three cameras in the Asahi/Pentax line I'm missing.  In my mind, that camera is "the missing" link between the Asahi's with waist level viewfinders and those that used eye level viewfinders (just before going to the M42 mount).


oh yeh.. that digital asahiflex III is so funny...


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 2, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Bifurcator, thank you for posting all this great info and array of pictures about Asahiflex. And BTW, congrats on finding a gem! Looks in mint condition save for the film pressure plate, unless it's reflecting something nearby. The batteries are dead for sure, despite the "Long Life" claim. I'm positive you can find replacements, they look a bit like the D type batteries.



Yeah the they're "D" I am tempted to try and charge these tho. I think it would make an interesting if not totally meaningless test. 

The pressure plate is pristine and reflecting the wood table there  is some weird way.  I figured that would get taken for massive scratches. It's perfect tho. :thumbup:

The shutter needs to be maintenanced before shooting is all it needs in order to be put back into usable service.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 2, 2008)

usayit said:


> Mine was assessed for $500 USD but today's digital fanatic world I'm not so sure.



Yeah that's about right. Between $500 and $1500 for a rare model. Mine with flash and meter and the 6 filters I didn't show would probably go for about $800 ~ $1000 from what I've read.



> The batteries do look like D cells but I'd think finding a flash bulb for it would be more difficult.  Hey... its a show piece and the camera itself is completely mechanical.



The camera shop I go to most still sells them. I guess they're still manufactured by someone - <shrug>



> Just don't forget to manually stop down the lens.... can't tell you how many over exposed frames I ended up with because I forgot.  When I say the camera is "manual" it is REALLY manual.
> 
> btw... I so badly want that Asahiflex SLR you pictured.  Its one of three cameras in the Asahi/Pentax line I'm missing.  In my mind, that camera is "the missing" link between the Asahi's with waist level viewfinders and those that used eye level viewfinders (just before going to the M42 mount).



Which one?




> oh yeh.. that digital asahiflex III is so funny...



Mmm... me wants! :thumbup:


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 2, 2008)

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/krg/pentax/protos.htm :hippie:


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 4, 2008)

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## usayit (Sep 4, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Which one?



The Asahiflex marked camera body with the pentaprism viewfinder.  Foy my collection, it is the missing link connecting Asahiflex branding to the Pentax branding.  Yeh, I have this one that has "Asahi"-"Pentax" but I still want that Asahiflex SLR camera.







Yeh... collecting stuff is nuts... my wife reminds me all the time ... hehehe


----------



## usayit (Sep 4, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I found one in the shop today. It's only $100 and it might be as much as $150 to get it to you if you want it.
> 
> Let me know and I'll photograph it in the shop for you and post it up here and then you can decide if you want it.
> 
> I would say it's in excellent shape. Not mint but much better than "good". I used to be a coin collector so I go from that - so I would say it's in "Fine" condition.



Are you talking about the "Asahiflex" SLR?  Its tough to find here in the U.S. as I don't think it was sold here.  Unfortunately, its bad timing for me....  I just don't have the spare cash right now.  If it is still around in a couple months... sure.. I'd be interested.. THANKS!


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 4, 2008)

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## usayit (Sep 4, 2008)

oooOOOOoooo Wonderful... Definitely be looking for your help over there in Japan when the "itch" coincides with available cash.  

The availability of collectible stuff over there is amazing.  The guy I deal with at my local camera shop used to live in Japan and show me all the wonderful catalogs of collectables.   The only other rival I have found is photoarsenal.com based out of Germany but much of their stuff is overpriced.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 4, 2008)

I take it that's a yes?

So, tomorrow or the next day I will go photograph the camera for you and see if it's good enough.

I asked when I was in there today (thinking you might want it) and they said: "sure NP... but you can't photograph the store layout - just single items or a few at a time."


----------



## usayit (Sep 4, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I take it that's a yes?



not yet... I'm still a bit broke... hehehe..

This is the camera I want:


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, that's the one...


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 29, 2008)

usayit said:


> not yet... I'm still a bit broke... hehehe..
> 
> This is the camera I want:



I saw this and 4 other cameras in a Japanese on-line auction all for $40.00   It looked like it was in pristine conditions too. Although two of the other four looked kinda neglected.


----------

